# Car purchase in Malaga area



## jilltim (Jan 29, 2015)

Would anyone have a recommendation for a place to get a used car in Malaga? Hoping to move later this year and having made an offer on a house the car would likely come next. Our estate agent and banker both said new is the way to go but not sure if we want to spend that much unless there are some great low cost deals on new cars?
Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jilltim said:


> Would anyone have a recommendation for a place to get a used car in Malaga? Hoping to move later this year and having made an offer on a house the car would likely come next. Our estate agent and banker both said new is the way to go but not sure if we want to spend that much unless there are some great low cost deals on new cars?
> Thanks.


I, too am reluctant to pay out for a new and untried vehicle, however you need to make sure that you are buying from a reliable source that offers a worthwhile warranty and that is likely to still be around in a few months/years when you need help. Just as in your home country there are dubious characters who sell cars off a lot and what they sell is often not worth a fraction of what you pay.

My recommendation is to use a main dealer for the make/model of vehicle that you want. They have a franchise from the manufacturer and that is too valuable to lose by selling rubbish or being dishonest. 

Next to decide is what make/model vehicle. The best thing we have found is to take a look around the area where you are thinking of living and make note of the commonest type/make/model of vehicle you see. The chances are that this will be the most suitable type of vehicle for that area. Around here it is the small MPV - (Berlingo, Partner, Kangoo, etc) and that is what we have. Our first vehicle was a Berlingo that we bought with 93k on the clock and sold it four years later with 180k, our second (present) one is a Partner bought with 90k on it. Both are extremely reliable and useful vehicles. We have carried up to five people plus two dogs plus luggage and it will still nip along at 100-120; we also carried our compete kitchen's worth of cabinets (flatpack) in the back (seats folded down).

Colour-wise - white is a good bet since it helps to reflect the sun and any help at keeping the car cool in the summer is a good idea. 

Secondhand vehicles are more expensive because vehicles keep their price (maybe it is because there is less salt on the roads in winter so less salt corrosion) but, then again, the px you get is probably better when you buy the next vehicle.


----------

